# mindlessYOUTH



## simpletoremember (Feb 25, 2010)

just a rant I wrote.

The consumer is consumed. Possessed by their possessions, greed, and the image of the all mighty unholy dollar bill. The bank notes themselves meaning nothing more the a 15% interest to the Central Banking Systems, and with no gold backing our economy but oil. In fact president Obama has even spoken about 'A New World Order', which George H.W. Bush first spoke about September 11, 1991. Ten Years before the world trade centers went crashing to the ground. 

This whole ordeal. Perhaps making me bitter. Cold. But but as bitter and cold as the millions of middle class citizens who are in debt and slaves to the society they live in. Working their 9-5 40 hour work week to come home and spend another 3 hours in front of the television screen with the media telling them what to buy. 'Maybe a new Iphone would make me happy?'... When in fact we all know money cannot by happiness, at least I thought everyone knew that. 

This is in fact an 'Obama”Nation. 



-mindlessYOUTH


----------



## Blackout (Feb 25, 2010)

well said


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 3, 2010)

and think of the youth in our schools...what are they being "taught" every day, while sitting inside a room for 7 + hours a day, for 13 years and given work to take home, after they have been sitting inside all day to begin with? it's like they are training them at a young age to become zombies, and do what they are told...to get used to the 9-5....become another screw or nut in the machine....and for what? i don't think that's any way for children to be raised
-----------


----------



## distro (Apr 3, 2010)

simpletoremember, im not bashing yer rant at all. i liked it very much actually. i didnt even know george bush sr. said that 19 years ago..just goes to show how history repeats itself for better or for worst. its all a cycle. but i just cant help but feel that this battle has already been verbally fought. when exactly does the time come to revolt? actually revolt. it seems that for ever squatter kid or adult theres a shitload more people working to follow the system rather than destroy/change. it just seems tiring is all. as bad as this sounds nihilism just seems more worth it in the end so i dont have to say "told ya so".


----------

